Ask HN: Is gitlab.com down for you right now? - r_singh
======
r_singh
So I'm here in India, just pushed my repo to gitlab.com and was trying to
check the CI/CD job status. However, gitlab.com is taking too long to respond.

@gitlabstatus on twitter says they're investigating, status.gitlab.com says
everything is operational and isitdownrightnow.com says gitlab.com is down for
everyone right now.

Just wanna know if others here are being able to use it or not.

All things above were observed around 9:00 UTC (it's been 7 mins or so).

------
hughjd
Gitlab is fine for me now in the UK... but it is not too uncommon for it to go
down for a short time

~~~
r_singh
Yeah, took 13-15mins and it's back up.

